# Tired, Bad Mood after Work



## Elsa (Jul 4, 2005)

It seems more often then not I come home from work in a pissy mood. I'm hungry, I'm tired, and I'm mad at everything.

Part of it is I may not be eating well enough to get me thru till dinner. Does anyone know of any high-energy foods that are portable and easy to snack on? I'm on my feet a lot and so I need something that's not too messy. Also how about some high-energy breakfasts?

Does anyone else have this problem? Sometimes I my stomach doesn't feel that hungry but my body feels as though it's running out of energy, and I get tired and irritable. I don't really feel like eating but I have to to keep my mood stable. Is this a sign of any health problems?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: Bad Mood after Work*

when i feel lethargic, its because i did not eat well and/or i did not get enough sleep.

1/2-1 cup of oatmeal will give you a good boost of energy. as for lunch, 2 slices of whole wheat with some lean ham, chicken breast or 4% fat burger patty could help.

my favorite is frying (with PAM) a can of tuna, 2 egg whites and 1 tablespoon of pancake mix into a patty. put it between to wholte wheat slices and add ketchup or mustard for flavor


----------



## Elsa (Jul 4, 2005)

*re: Bad Mood after Work*

That tuna patty thing sounds good. And sounds portable too! Thanks!


----------



## blackwidow (May 2, 2007)

*re: Bad Mood after Work*

When I get busy I forget to eat, or I start eating junk.

A really good quick snack is raw nuts (almonds, walnuts, pumpkins seeds, etc.) mixed with dried fruits (cranberries, apples, blueberries, raisins, etc). We have a healthy bulk bin store I go to for my snacks because I like to buy them separately so I get exactly what I want in the perfect ratio, but I think you can pretty much get them anywhere.

It's healthy, keeps me alert through the day, and not messy.

It sounds like you have hypoglycemia/low blood sugar which is quite common, it's more a of medical condition, not a disease, but it is possible that the condition is caused by another health problem that is not food related. 
If you're really concerned, and improving your eating habits doesn't help, just check with your doctor.


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

Try some positive affirmations. Just spend 5-10 minutes repeating them to yourself. I know that helps me whenever I am feeling pissed off at the world.

Also, make sure you are drinking enough water. Sufficient water will increase metabolism and energy levels.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I 2nd the raw nuts.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies! I'll have to stock up on fruit and nuts. Yes, it does help my mood to not be starving by the time I get home.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Bad Mood after Work*



Gumaro said:


> my favorite is frying (with PAM) a can of tuna, 2 egg whites and 1 tablespoon of pancake mix into a patty. put it between to wholte wheat slices and add ketchup or mustard for flavor


That sounds delicious. Any other healthy recipes up your sleeve, Gumaro?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

pancakes
1/2 -1 cup of oatmeal
6-8 egg whites
1/2 cup fat free cottage cheese
2-3 tbsp cinnamon
2-3 packets of sweetner

blend all ingridients together into a pancake mix. pour mix on a non-stick pan or fry with PAM into pancakes.

if youre looking for calories, serve pancakes ith skim milk and/or top it with all natural peanut butter
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
ice cream
1-2 scoops chocolate protein
2 tbsp sugar free/fat free chocolate pudding powder
3 tbsp heavy whipping cream
1 tbsp pure vanilla extract
3/4 cups water
1 packet sweetner

whip it on a bowl and place in freezer. stir once in awhile so it doesnt lump up and serve as ice cream


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i work in a pharmacy and it seems every day i work i leave with a headache. sometimes its from not eating enough but i think its 90% from ***hole customers, and the lights are really bright too


----------

